# The truth behind myspace photos . . .



## SonRisa (Nov 26, 2005)

LMAO I found this on Myspace on my friends page . . .


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 26, 2005)

Those are funny! =)


----------



## breathless (Nov 26, 2005)

lmfao!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 26, 2005)

LOL! too funny


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Isis (Nov 26, 2005)

LOL those are hysterical!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 26, 2005)

Hehe, too funny.


----------



## KJam (Nov 27, 2005)

That cracked me up!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 27, 2005)

haha i love it!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 28, 2005)

haha thats so funny!! but i do agree alot of those ARE true.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Nov 29, 2005)

Haha!! so funny, but soo true!


----------



## user3 (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## mspixieears (Nov 30, 2005)

I thought the 'dude wearing makeup' was pretty harsh, but the 'extreme angle' one has my name all over it! Except that the angle is due to my lack of photographic skill (seriously).

Very funny though!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Nov 30, 2005)

HA!  That is funny!


----------



## gigiproductions (Dec 1, 2005)

lmfao


----------



## Tyester (Dec 2, 2005)

I guess...

#6 doesn't look fat though, and I DO own/ride the bike in "my space" profile.

And HAHA @ the alcohol pose, I have one of those... however when drunk I won't just screw anything with a heartbeat.


----------



## VertDeGris (Mar 5, 2006)

haha, that's so funny and TRUE!


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Mar 5, 2006)

haha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like how it says sweet, merciful jesus, why?
cracks me up.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 6, 2006)

tehehehe.. .too true


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 25, 2007)

Hah! your the best- those are sooo (sadly) true!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













yah they have those little wrist thingies that say: you look hot- on myspace! same theory LOL


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 26, 2007)

Laughing my freaking butt off!!


----------



## frocher (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 26, 2007)

L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L​


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 26, 2007)

Lawl xD


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 26, 2007)

"the myspace girl/guy"..in photos they're good looking but in real life..HELL TO THE FREAK NO! haha

wouldnt it suck if your photo was used for one of these type of things? lol


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 26, 2007)

Those were hilarious.


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 26, 2007)

what does this pic say about me then...haha!!
staci and i on the bus out on our way to a club...classy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i do agree with most of them!


----------



## nunu (Sep 29, 2007)

LOL that was soo funny!!


----------



## alien21xx (Sep 29, 2007)

LOL that's funny! There's a similar chain mail going around for Friendster, except this one has a really cutting commentary, but was so funny all the same.


----------

